# Clovelley - When!!!



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey King Crew!!!

When are we thinking about tackling those pesky kings again??????

I'll be around the weekend and soon and later if anyones thinking about it - although the conditions have been a bit yuk!!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

and conditions will stay yuk for a few more days.

some of us are going up to bludgeywoi this weekend, hoping for an offshore trip around Norah Head. Hope the Clovelly Kings have moved North!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Good luck up at the Budgie - I hope the conditions have calmed down a bit then !!!

Woppie


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Possibly next week for a mid week bash... conditions look like they will be easing a bit.
It will also give me a chance to fit out the new kayak


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Looking at Sunday at this moment - will updated closer in

Woppie


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Sundays still looking good - any thoughts on doing a Malabar launch - head to little bay - Ben aka Wombat aka (not sure of his last moniker) reckons they are schooling up around that area - might also be a good spot as a new eastern suburbs destination - take some pressure of Clovelly

Regards

Yours Mr Woppy


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I am keen for a king shot.
I was knocked out of my surfing comp today in the semi (grrrrrrrrrrrrrr)
Subsequently I have a free Sunday and am keen as for a fish with 2 new outfits and seat and havent been out in 2 months.
Keep me posted.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi

Lets do it in the morning - I'll be down at Clovelly at 5am (dawn at 5.20)

See you all there


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll be at Gordons Bay @ 0445, in company with Avayak.


----------

